# NEW! MK3 TT/TTS 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete | FREE SHIPPING



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Brand new for your MK3 TT or TTS is the 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete!
A true bolt-on kit makes for an easy installation free of welding.
Enjoy a throatier sound to set your four-cylinder apart with the proven performance from a trusted name in Audi tuning.*

Click HERE for your Audi MK3 TT 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete

Click HERE for your Audi MK3 TTS 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete



This is just another kit in a long line of proven performance from the engineers over at 034 Motorsport, the Res-X Resonator Delete kit is sure to give your car the sound and feel you are looking for with the quality you expect.




Click HERE for your Audi MK3 TT 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete

Click HERE for your Audi MK3 TTS 034Motorsport Res-X Resonator Delete


----------

